# Burl Poachers arrested



## Mike Jones (May 17, 2014)

http://www.nps.gov/redw/parknews/arrest-made-in-burl-poaching-case.htm

Reactions: Like 12 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 17, 2014)

That's great!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

Good to hear !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 17, 2014)

About time they caught the thief.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 13, 2016)

Excellent!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Hang 'em! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2016)

Great that they caught him... but I want to visit a burl shop! We don't have them here


----------



## phinds (Jul 13, 2016)

I think the punishment should be that some parts get cut off of him. I can make suggestions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

phinds said:


> I think the punishment should be that some parts get cut off of him. I can make suggestions.



Cut off the funny looking bits that stick out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 14, 2016)

The guy was arrested over 2 years ago. He's probably been out for 2 years by now and I bet be hasn't been poaching eggs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great that they caught him... but I want to visit a burl shop! We don't have them here




Amazon Exotic Hardwoods in Orlando, Florida area..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Cut off the funny looking bits that stick out?


Now that would make a guy loose his mojo .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tizer (Nov 17, 2016)

Mike Jones said:


> http://www.nps.gov/redw/parknews/arrest-made-in-burl-poaching-case.htm



Good to hear!


----------

